# herz mit dornen



## nitro-Merlin (14. August 2004)

hi, ich habe folgendes problem, 

ich würde gern aus diesen beiden bildern:














ein zusammengesetztes machen,




 und dann die falz in der mitte verschwinden lassen, hat jemand ne idee wie das am besten gelingt oder jemand die muse mir das schnell mal zu machen. wäre echt super nett.

mfg Lars


----------



## ShadowMan (14. August 2004)

Hi Lars!

Dies ist ein Do it yourself Forum 
Daher geb ich dir ein paar Tipps! 

Also ich würde es am ehesten mit dem Reperaturpinsel machen! Damit bekommst du die Linie auf jeden Fall perfekt weg. Oder das Stempeltool... 

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## ShadowMan (14. August 2004)

Habs gerade mal versucht... eine Kombination der beiden Werkzeuge erzielt einen recht guten Erfolg (siehe Bildausschnitt).

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------

